# Gut Issues Controlled, Now Have Sore Joints



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

I have written my story in response to several other postings on this site...basically 20 years of "food intolerances" which I know have pretty much under control. I am religious about no dairy, gluten and extremely limit sodas, caffeine, chocolate, peanuts (as they I test positive for a food allergy even though I have eaten peanuts my whole life.)

My issue is over the past year I have sore joints. Mostly my hands every day and really bad at night, my feet sometimes especially in the morning, and sometimes my hips. Ibuprofen helps, but I try to only use meds if any of my IBS symptoms are extremely bad as the meds only make my IBS bowel symptoms roller coaster.

Does anyone else have this symptom? What do you do for it? What are your triggers that cause this symptom?


----------

